# Park frame straightner



## Ernest Varney (Nov 10, 2016)

Looking for parks frame straightner ss1 just got a frame on cabe that was bent and need to fix it its just a slight bend but enough to see and i wanna try to fix it so i can build it like i planned


----------



## bikecrazy (Nov 10, 2016)

Rubber hammer? That is what I use.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 10, 2016)

This is what @Ernest Varney is looking for:

*Park Tool Chainstay Straightener: SS-1*


----------



## Ernest Varney (Nov 10, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Rubber hammer? That is what I use.



It wont damage the frame at all and how do i know if its right when im done


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 10, 2016)

You might try sending Cabe member Walker a conversation, he's a bike nut and Barnett's trained bicycle mechanic, oh, and he's in NH. He might be able to help you, tell him I referred.

http://thecabe.com/forum/members/walker.3270/

Just looked at his profile and it's been a bit since he's been here, might try him at RRB:

http://www.ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?members/walker.3699/


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 10, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> This is what @Ernest Varney is looking for:
> 
> *Park Tool Chainstay Straightener: SS-1*



+1  

Great tool,very versatile and accurate.


----------



## TR6SC (Nov 10, 2016)

Ernest Varney said:


> It wont damage the frame at all and how do i know if its right when im done



Get a piece of wood. Make a template of the left stay. Keep working the right stay to match. Steel rebounds a hair when you bend it, so if you push it a bit too far, it'll settle back a little   Radius blocks help immensely when forcing metal around. These are easily made by drilling a hole the same size as the stay through a block of wood. Cut the block in half and you will have 2 fulcrums with which to hold or move the steel.  3 blocks are needed. Marks-a-lot pens come in very handy. You will be surprised how simple this fix will be.  At the end of the job, draw file the stay to perfection. Google Draw File.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Nov 11, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## bikeyard (Nov 11, 2016)

Ernest, I live in Gilmanton NH and I have the tool your looking for.  you can come borrow it 848 1175


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 15, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/park-schwinn-chain-stay-straightener.106990/


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Mar 16, 2017)

AMAZON - $63.00 - free ship with Amazon prime ... 

https://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-FF...489682285&sr=8-1&keywords=parktool+tool+ffs-2


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 16, 2017)

That is a good price on Amazon!


----------

